# Ruger Security 6 - Would you buy?



## alistair (Feb 21, 2015)

I have the opportunity to buy this Security 6 for $250. 
It appears that this someone used the gun as a drill press and marked it with the 2 small indents you can see. Would you buy this gun?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Not unless the seller agreed to let an armorer check it out. I have one in stainless with the 4" barrel that I bought in 1976. It has increased value because stamped on the left side of the frame is, "Made in the 200th year of American Liberty". I won't sell it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

It doesn't look like the damage would render the gun inoperable. Whether it's worth $250, well that's up to you. But what the hell was that person thinking? Why anyone would want to drill a hole or maybe two through the frame is beyond me? I don't think that the gun was being used as a drill press. Instead a drill press may have been used on it. More than likely a hand drill was used as you can see where the drill bit "skipped". It's probably worth buying if you don't mind throwing it in a toolbox or something like that. It's way too deep to even consider polishing or filing it out. If you know someone who has a milling machine you could probably have it milled out into an even pattern that doesn't look so objectionable. Of course you'd also have to mill out the logo too. That is if you even give a shit how it looks.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Unless I knew and trusted why those holes were drilled, I'd not take that gun for free. On the other hand, if the previous owner satisfied me with the reasoning behind those holes, I'd probably buy it for that price of $250. I doubt those holes create a safety issue. It's just cosmetic and for that price, who cares about pretty. Besides, I never felt the Ruger Security Six to be a pretty revolver. It had to be beefy because Ruger used a lot of investment castings in the manufacture. 

As far as the holes are concerned, if I had to guess, I'd bet the previous owner was attempting to install some accessory not designed for that model. The gun is fairly old, so maybe a laser in the early days and those holes were where he was going to attach an on/off switch or maybe the laser itself. Maybe a tactical flashlight. Who knows? He had the gun. It was cheap and something to experiment with, but I'd want to know.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

I would not buy it. Couldn't stand constantly seeing what some idiot did to a fine gun.
Those things are built like tanks. I don't think it could cause any safety issues, just looks like heck!


Sam


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The price sounds good so if I was interested in it I would buy it........ Looks isn't everything......


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Ruger's are nice. If you can take it to a gunsmith for a check out, $250 is not bad. If not, offer $150, yet make sure it works, the bore is clean, and the chambers line up.
The marks of themselves do not bother me, they just make the gun cheaper to buy.

The marks could be a crude ID mark someone made, and I would be cautious of a stolen gun. I like Craigh's idea of a failed attempt to add some device to the frame.

You know the seller, what is the story?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

CW said:


> If not, offer $150. I would be cautious of a stolen gun.


Smart call. I was also thinking along those lines. The picture doesn't show, but I'd make sure the serial numbers are there and not milled off.


----------



## alistair (Feb 21, 2015)

Craigh said:


> Smart call. I was also thinking along those lines. The picture doesn't show, but I'd make sure the serial numbers are there and not milled off.


I live in NY - all transfers need to go through ffl.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Does it pass the function test?
Does it lock up tight?

If so, GRAB IT.

Remember Ruger warranties their guns forever to ANY owner.

Really can't go wrong

AFS


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

alistair said:


> I have the opportunity to buy this Security 6 for $250.
> It appears that this someone used the gun as a drill press and marked it with the 2 small indents you can see. Would you buy this gun?
> 
> X
> View attachment 4857


you can solder fill or aluminum fill those blems if they bother you, or solder an emblem of choice during or after the fill.

just an idea


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

AirForceShooter said:


> Remember Ruger warranties their guns forever to ANY owner.


Yes they do. But CS at Ruger once told me a modified gun voids the warranty. Don't guess they would see that as a modification?

Sam


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Rugers are damn tough. I wouldn't buy it for $250. I'd offer $150 and run the serial number to see if it's stolen. Shoot it yet? Lock up? tight cylinder @ lock up with hammer back? jmho


----------

